
Amazon bans TikTok on employee phones, then calls it a mistake - pabo
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/07/amazon-bans-tiktok-on-employee-phones-as-us-govt-scrutinizes-chinese-app/
======
detaro
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23793684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23793684)

------
vinni2
What was wrong with this one?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23796429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23796429)

~~~
dang
It's something of a lottery which submissions of a story get traction off
/newest. For that reason, HN allows reposts if a story hasn't had significant
attention yet. This is in the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

(By the way, On HN the convention is to link to previous submissions only if
there are interesting comments there. That's probably why your comment here
got downvoted.)

